# Sti



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

heres my STI Lawman


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks nice. What finish is that?


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

duracoat


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice man.. I've had my eye on an STI Edge for a while now. Unfortunately I've only been able to find a .40cal locally.
Where abouts are you from Minnesota if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

wadena area


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

nice! i want an sti ranger


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been lookinh at the STI Ranger.....STI makes a very nice Gun. This one is sweet!!!!

Wadena not to far from here

RCG


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

i looked at the ranger II at my local gun shop, and i tell ya the fit and finish is just as good as my les baer trs i had


----------



## riggergreg (Mar 30, 2010)

*My new Guardian 9mm*


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

My favourite STI, the STI Trojan


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice. IM looking at a sti Spartan. So happens i live 40 miles from wadena in Dl.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

STI make some pretty cool slabsides. Sweet-looking Lawman.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Morgo said:


> My favourite STI, the STI Trojan


Love that Trojan. Are those stock grips?

The Trojan was on my short list of first 1911s. Ended up getting a Ruger SR1911.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Easy_CZ said:


> Love that Trojan. Are those stock grips?
> 
> The Trojan was on my short list of first 1911s. Ended up getting a Ruger SR1911.


Thanks mate. 
They are the original grips.


----------



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

B.A. guns guys!


----------

